# C. balansae



## Farmboy (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a few C. balansae in one cornor of my aquarium, beautiful plants. However, some of the leaves are four feet plus. They are dominating my whole tank. I really need to trim. Can I just snip off the end of a leaf and not damage the rest? Do I need to remove a long leaf in it's entirety? I hate to damage the plant, like I said, they are beautful, but everything else is in the shade.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I would say clip the wole leaf off as close to the rhizome as possible without damaging the rhizome. This way you dont have funny looking plant.

There are much more experienced crypt growers here. Hopefully someone will chime in because there might be better ways to help you with your question.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Chuukus is right. Just trim the entire leaves. You can't trim half of the leaves because the half trimmed leaves will all rot away - Crypt is quite sensitive.


----------



## Farmboy (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, wish me luck!


----------

